# Numb was a crappy film



## Fant?me (Feb 2, 2007)

Outside of the "press" and "awareness" this film may have generated, Numb was a failure on so many levels. Not even a person with DP could have been as hapless and terrible as Matthew Perry. Did they hire a _DP Expert_ to sit around and tell Perry to just look tired all the time? The movie's formula was so simple, yet so terribly managed. The scenes jumped from impossible love affair, to a badly edited portrayal of a common DP symptom, to a listless flashback, and then back again with little to no immediate connection between each scene. The only bright spot was Sara's body and her admirable attempt at pretending to be attracted to Matthew Perry.

The slight gratification I received from finally getting my illness some light in the film world was crushed about 15 minutes into the film. I'm not saying Requiem for a Dream made people give any more/less of a crap about Heroin addicts, but they could have at least gotten someone other than the writer of Duece Bigalow: Male Gigalow to direct this film.

Did anyone else find this movie to be a total disappointment?


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

> The only bright spot was Sara's body and her admirable attempt at pretending to be attracted to Matthew Perry


 :mrgreen: Meow meow

You do have some points. Although with it being linked to DR/DP... I forgave it.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Fant?me said:


> Outside of the "press" and "awareness" this film may have generated, Numb was a failure on so many levels. Not even a person with DP could have been as hapless and terrible as Matthew Perry. Did they hire a _DP Expert_ to sit around and tell Perry to just look tired all the time? The movie's formula was so simple, yet so terribly managed. The scenes jumped from impossible love affair, to a badly edited portrayal of a common DP symptom, to a listless flashback, and then back again with little to no immediate connection between each scene. The only bright spot was Sara's body and her admirable attempt at pretending to be attracted to Matthew Perry.


And I shall use this synopsis to satisfy any vague, minute interest I may ever have had in seeing this film. I was sort of curious to see how all us wacky DPers were portrayed, but it was overshadowed by the fact that it just looked really, really lame. And anyone who was ever in the atrocious "Friends" program automatically gets two points deducted off of whatever film they're in, as far as me wanting to see it. So there.

s.


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

yea numb was shit i mean it was entertaining for a straight to dvd movie but it really sucked at showing how bad dp really is and it really didnt bring to much public attention on dp because if i didnt have it i would of never seen or heard of the movie


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

Sadly, I also heard it was poor. I still give Harris Goldberg a thumbs up for his efforts. I don't feel like watching it to be honest.

I understand "The Diving Bell and the Butterfly" is about a stroke patient, and the portrayal is far more realistic and truly scary. It is still so difficult for anyone to understand DP. I don't know how it can be portrayed.

Sad. I honestly can't bring myself to watch it. I've walked past it in the video store about 3 times, held it in my hands, and put it back on the shelf.

But I agree, something like "Requiem for a Dream" or "Memento" is so much more powerful. You have to use the medium of film. One day, someone will figure it out. Hopefully, before that, there will be better treatments available.

Cheers,
D


----------



## anonomatt (Jun 18, 2008)

Watched it today.

Well. Considering it's a hollywood movie, I'm quite impressed with the amount of education they got through. Yes the education on dp was limited, but a lot of the stuff they said was very accurate. Considering it was a commerical hollywood film - I expected even less on the education front.

I think one thing with DP is it's difficult to relate the condition to other people - I think that was portrayed and even in the film he specifically mentioned that. I also like that he didn't get better as such. It's accurate to how things are - no specific cure, you just have to get on with your life. But yeah not completely realistic in the dp sense. I mean he was obsessed with her even while dp'd - is that possible? I think many dp'd people may cringe during the majority of the movie. Depends on your expectations and how similar your DP experience is to his. I came in thinking a hollywood movie with ex-friends star Matthew Perry! This is gonna be horrid at best. So good to view it with low expectations.

I know it hasn't been heavily publicised and it will mainly go out to the dp community, but I think it's a useful tool in letting someone you want to know about your condition, understand it. Also nice as a dp person to see this misunderstood condition take place in something as real as a hollywood love story. I mean that seriously. It's another dimension/avenue where we get to relate our dp too. Remember when you found this forum? A bit of relief that someone else understands - I got a similar sort of feeling from watching the movie. A slight sense of normality.

As far as it being an entertaining movie - well it had my attention (probably cos I have something invested). Yes Sara is hot! And I think I gave a good chuckle once, which is more than I would normally for a romance. Otherwise heavily cliched and that - so not really my type of movie but I don't think it was any worse than most of the crap out there.

Review over. Recommended.


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

saw it yesterday,

it was baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

I just rented this today, thought i'd finally get around to watching it.

I don't mind Matt Perry (don't think he deserves an Oscar or anything, but he's alright). I am going in expecting a mediocre movie and a remotely decent portrayal of mental illness albeit shallow.

We will see...


----------



## matt321 (Mar 5, 2009)

I hate to be negative, but the film wouldn't have made any money if it was 100% based on a person with dp/dr. The same reason they didn't include weight gain (a side effect of mine) is why they had him act the way he did, movie screening purposes. I can tell you this, I do not have a love story going on right now, and I'm (well used to be) a very good looking guy. 
If I want something to explain dp/dr to me I will look for it in the library or a similar place. I think it provided a good amount of information along with entertainment for the public for a Hollywood film.

When I watched Numb I was not sure if I liked it or not, it was just something to relate to. I watched this movie for two weeks straight every day.


----------



## shatteredxfaithz (Mar 8, 2009)

lol, i agree.
that was probably one of the crappiest movies i've seen
the storyline was horrible...and it didn't even have a proper ending


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Fant?me said:


> Outside of the "press" and "awareness" this film may have generated, Numb was a failure on so many levels. Not even a person with DP could have been as hapless and terrible as Matthew Perry. Did they hire a _DP Expert_ to sit around and tell Perry to just look tired all the time? The movie's formula was so simple, yet so terribly managed. The scenes jumped from impossible love affair, to a badly edited portrayal of a common DP symptom, to a listless flashback, and then back again with little to no immediate connection between each scene. The only bright spot was Sara's body and her admirable attempt at pretending to be attracted to Matthew Perry.
> 
> The slight gratification I received from finally getting my illness some light in the film world was crushed about 15 minutes into the film. I'm not saying Requiem for a Dream made people give any more/less of a crap about Heroin addicts, but they could have at least gotten someone other than the writer of Duece Bigalow: Male Gigalow to direct this film.
> 
> Did anyone else find this movie to be a total disappointment?


Agree mostly, but would point out that Harris Goldberg actually suffers from dp,d. Maybe he just couldn't figure out how to portray it very well. Maybe he wanted Matthew to portray how we feel more than what we appear like to other people. Even if it was a bad movie, I still enjoyed it, well actually just some parts of it- like Matthew's character's (forget his name) pen stealing. I have that problem :?


----------

